
The Goodyear Blimp - DanielRibeiro
http://www.goodyearblimp.com/faqs/faqs_construction.html
======
dangrossman
Is this some kind of experiment in how many people will automatically upvote
something from a karma-leader user?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
I actually thought it fit the description of something that _good hackers
would find interesting_ and something _that gratifies one's intellectual
curiosity_

I was actually surprised by how detailed is Goodyear's description of it.

Guess I was wrong.

~~~
dangrossman
It's nothing personal, it just seemed odd to submit the FAQ page of a blimp.

If blimps are interesting to you, Airship Ventures might be of interest as
well --

<http://www.airshipventures.com/>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Thanks for the link.

I know. After looking for a blimp in the sky the other day I actually started
wondering how much they weighted, and was surprised to find this answered in a
faq.

And the faq also posed questions/answers I had not imagined before, like:

 _If the ship doesn't let off helium, how does it come down?_

 _What type of engines do the blimps have?_

 _How fast and how far can the blimp go?_

And even a soft reference to Hindenburg accident[1]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindenburg_disaster>

